
Ask HN: How to combine my passion for backpacking and coding? - jason_slack
I have been coding in c++ for over 20 years. I have been backpacking for almost as long. I love to go out on hikes for months at a time. I also love coding. Recently writing video games in c++ and OpenGL.<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to combine my passion for extreme backpacking and coding but the ideas I have thought about don&#x27;t seem interesting to me.<p>Anyone have any ideas they might want to throw out?
======
azeirah
I've been thinking about traveling for a few months, while just coding random
stuff on the go, making some art, work on my personal projects and perform
research.

Poor internet access would be an advantage for my focus as well. Sounds really
fun!

I believe someone who's on HN made something called "digitalnomads", IT people
who maintain a travel-lifestyle long-term. You could check that out as well

------
Mz
Trail reviews? Trail maps? Apps that work offline and auto-update when you get
back online that might be useful out on the trail? (Mileage tracker or
something like that?)

~~~
jason_slack
This could be an interesting idea. Since cell signal is usually not available,
I wonder if I can use a GPS signal? I don't know how the GPS in my phone
really works. I think it must use cellular data and not a true GPS signal.

~~~
maxerickson
Most cell phones can position just using GPS. There's a wide assortment of
mapping applications that store data on the device.

The cellular network is mostly used to speed up finding the first position
(Assisted GPS).

~~~
jason_slack
I'll check out apis for this. I do have a few ideas if I can position via a
GPS signal only.

------
ahartman00
Don't know how feasible this is, but can you get satellite internet and a
hotspot? Code while you rest, hike while you think/brainstorm :)

------
billconan
I love both too.

one of my ideas was writing a social app for hikers. leave messages on map.

~~~
jason_slack
I thought about this, but cell signal is normally not existent. I am planning
an end-to-end hike of the Finger Lakes Trail (580 miles, 5-6 weeks) and there
isn't cell signal for 90% of the trail. GPS signal works from a Garmin
emergency device that I own.

Edit: This is the device I use:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY03CZP/ref=ox_sc_act_t...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MY03CZP/ref=ox_sc_act_title_15?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1)

